# Finale's future



## JT (Jul 16, 2012)

With the recent news of the cutbacks happening to Sibelius, now comes the news that Launch EquityPartners wants to purchase MakeMusic. Whatever happens, things certainly won't be boring.

http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/920707/000092189512001507/ex99113da807845mak_071512.htm

http://www.makemusic.com/Pressroom/Default.aspx?pid=555


----------



## BopEuph (Jul 16, 2012)

Whoah. This is scary, as Sibelius' outcome of a very similar beginning didn't turn out so good.


----------



## Reegs (Jul 16, 2012)

Well, stocks were up 13% today...

LaunchEquity owns about a quarter of the company and some of the MMUS board members are part of it. Based on the post below found on the finale forums, it seems they're planning to take the company's assets and employees private again. Makemusic itself, however, would be no more.

src: http://forum.makemusic.com/default.aspx?f=6&m=374056


Justin Philips said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I can't speculate or offer any additional information beyond what is contained in the proposal we received from LaunchEquity Partners, LLC and the press release we issued this morning regarding the matter. I've linked to both below:
> 
> ...


----------



## rgames (Jul 16, 2012)

MakeMusic: $13.5 Million
Instagram: $1.0 Billion

WTF?

rgames


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jul 16, 2012)

From Minn/St. Paul Biz Journal

http://www.bizjournals.com/twincities/p ... music.html

I was really shocked to read about the college market because I called through every California college and found that Finale had a 90% lock!


----------

